# Gear Lever Button



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi guys

while attempting to retro fit leather console I took the gear knob and gator off. The lock button on the front of knob is stuck in when i've come to put back on so I can't press in to select drive or reverse etc. only way to select gear is to manually pull lever under gator aghhhhhhhhh ! Anyone have any knowledge of how to release lock button ? before I have to pay Audi a few hundred quid for a 2 min fix ?

cheers
damo


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Normally you need a special tool to sort out this problem. A new shifter will come with the button locked in the out position and you do not press it until the AFTER the shifter is installed.

I remembered someone sorting this exact problem, with a Mk3 shifter, which was being fitted to a Mk2.

Took a while to find it but hope this helps: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1286609&p=7033089&hilit=button+stuck#p7033089


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

brittan said:


> Normally you need a special tool to sort out this problem. A new shifter will come with the button locked in the out position and you do not press it until the AFTER the shifter is installed.
> 
> I remembered someone sorting this exact problem, with a Mk3 shifter, which was being fitted to a Mk2.
> 
> Took a while to find it but hope this helps: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1286609&p=7033089&hilit=button+stuck#p7033089


Cheers mate appreciate your efforts, i'll check out link when i get a sec. mine is my original shifter not a new one so hopefully won't have to buy a new one. At work now but will let you know how i get on.

Thanks
Damo


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

brittan said:


> Normally you need a special tool to sort out this problem. A new shifter will come with the button locked in the out position and you do not press it until the AFTER the shifter is installed.
> 
> I remembered someone sorting this exact problem, with a Mk3 shifter, which was being fitted to a Mk2.
> 
> Took a while to find it but hope this helps: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1286609&p=7033089&hilit=button+stuck#p7033089


Well found brittan. I was looking for the same post but couldn't find it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Well found brittan. I was looking for the same post but couldn't find it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App[/quote]

Cheers for looking mate


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Well i'm getting there slowly, followed the link brittany kindly found for me, got the gator off and the small collar but shows on the video using 2 flat drivers to release the full silver cover (bit with s tronic badge on) but just can't seem to find the tabs to release and pull apart. without this step don't think i can get to the rod to reset switch aghhhhhh so frustrating !!!! I've sent a pm to the original op so hopefully he'll get back to me and help out. Thanks again for help guys.


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

Hello Damo999,

Just got your private messages. As I´m a new member I´m not allowed to reply to your messages.

MMI is quite hard to remove, levering gently from the rear edge and bit harder below the unit did the trick for me.
No need to remove handbrake switch etc. Everything comes out as a one big lump.

Sorry, I´m unable to help you with the gearknob, luckily I didn´t have any issues with it.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

drmrfi said:


> Hello Damo999,
> 
> Just got your private messages. As I´m a new member I´m not allowed to reply to your messages.
> 
> ...


No worries cheers for getting back to me, i'll keep going on the mmi lol


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey, just found this post. Unfortunately my Mk3 knob is fitted to the car so I don't have it to hand, however I seem to remember the process being very similar to that of the Mk2 knob. There should be two small plastic clips holding the metal sleeve on, once these are pressed in you should be able to slide the sleeve off. It's a fairly tricky process, I found it easiest to wedge the first clip in with a narrow screwdriver and then work on the second one.









This is my Mk2 knob - basically you need to press the black plastic bit in towards the centre of the knob.

Once you've managed to get the sleeve off, remember that you need to look up into the knob, or you won't see the metal bar. In the Mk3 it's a bit harder to access, however if you tilt the knob back and forth you should be able to see it drop down. I made a little hook using a safety pin which allowed my to grab it and clip it back into place. As the video suggested, it's a good idea to pull the button out and hold it in place with some sellotape. The bar takes a fair amount of force to clip in properly, and you'll know when you've done it because it'll make a very obvious click.

Let me know if you have any more problems, and if so can you upload a photo of the gearknob so I can remember what the bottom of the Mk3 one looks like.


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

After some discussion with the OP I remembered that the Mk3 doesn't have clips, it's just held on quite tightly. To get it off you need to carefully wedge a small flat head screwdriver into the gap just below the button and prize it off.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Just a quick thanks to all who helped me out sorting gear knob switch. Managed to fix it today (easy when you know how lol) wouldn't have been able to do it without the advice and links from brittan and relic222.

cheers guys
Damo


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

..... oh and bit of advice to anyone who for whatever reason takes off the s-tronic gear knob, DON'T PRESS IN THE SWITCH !!!!!! :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Great to hear you got it all sorted, it's a massive relief when you fit it back on and find that it actually works!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Well done, a good result. I like this sort of work where a little effort at something that initially seems to have the potential to cost many ££££££ results in resolution for little or no expense.

Sage advice ref the button too ...


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

brittan said:


> Well done, a good result. I like this sort of work where a little effort at something that initially seems to have the potential to cost many ££££££ results in resolution for little or no expense.
> 
> Sage advice ref the button too ...


Yep totally agree and a great reason for forums like this one ! As I told relic222 tried to take some pictures along the way but trying to hold switch out, torch in mouth, and homemade hook in other hand was a bit of a nightmare !!! The few i did manage didn't come out clear so you couldn't see the inside of knob and rod.
Just got the full leather console and silver insert to retrofit now but gonna leave it a couple of days till my fingers recover haha.


----------

